# Neuer PC für gaming &amp; zeichnen



## Phlelorena (22. Februar 2018)

*Neuer PC für gaming & zeichnen*

Hallo ihr lieben, 

ich möchte mir gerne einen neuen PC zulegen, kenne mich da leider aber nicht genug aus um sicher zu sagen, dass das was ich da zusammenwerfe auch wirklich so gut und richtig ist.

Das Budget ist erstmal nicht ganz sooo wichtig, wenn es was zu sparen gibt dann nehm ich das aber gerne mit. unter 1600 sollte es aber schon sein. 

Hauptsächlich wird der PC am ende zum zeichnen genutzt (photoshop), andere Adobe programme wie inDesign nutze ich auch häufig, teilweise Gleichzeitig. Das wäre mir am wichtigsten, dass dazu genug Leistung da ist, dass das gut funktioniert, da ich das professionell mache.
Spielen tu ich auch, allerdings nicht so häufig und das wäre auch nicht mein hauptkritikpunkt, aber son bisschen nette Grafik wäre super  

Ich hab schonmal was zusammengestellt, da bin ich aber nicht sicher ob das so alles gut und richtig ist, ob manches vielleicht zu viel oder anderes zu wenig. 
Hier die List*e: *https://www.caseking.de/save-cart/f8d15e20146e9d7f136b

Eine Grafik Karte ist da noch nicht drin, weil ich da noch schwanke. Ich hatte bis jetzt immer eine NVIDA und war damit zufrieden, würde dann vorzugsweise dabei bleiben. Ich weiß aber nicht wie viel Leistung ich da brauche, oder wie viel zu viel wäre.

Wäre super da ein bisschen feedback zu bekommen, bin offen für jegliche Änderungen, wie gesagt, ich kenn mich da nicht so richtig aus. 
Ich hoffe das ist erstmal genug Info vorab. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2018)

Um welche Spiele geht es denn? Davon hängt es ab, welche Grafikkarte man empfehlen würde.


Bei der CPU hast du schon eine gute Wahl getroffen, wobei ich meine, dass du keinen Unterschied zu einem Ryzen 7 1700X merken würdest, der 50-60€ weniger kostet. Die 0,2GHz sind grad mal ca 5% Differenz, das heißt falls du mal was "renderst", sind es zB 54 statt 60 Sekunden Dauer, oder wenn du einen Filtereffekt anwendest, der mit dem 1700X zB 3,0 Sekunden dauert, bis Photoshop in angewendet hat, wären es mit dem 1800X halt 2,8 Sekunden. 

Es kann auch sein, dass eine richtige "Enthusiasten"-CPU in Deinem Fall durchaus was bringt, kann aber auch sein, dass es Käse wäre. Und selbst falls es was bringt, wäre das gleich viel teurer, daher finde ich den 1700X oder 1800X eine gute Wahl, selbst als Profi. Wenn du jetzt wirklich mehr oder weniger Geld verdienen würdest, weil du zB Videos renderst und du bei einem Projekt, an dem du zB 10h sitzt, effektiv eine ganze Stunde durch die bessere Render-Power sparen kannst, wäre das was anderes. Aber bei "Zeichnen" und Design sind ja sicher die weitaus meisten Dinge bei der Arbeit Sachen, bei denen Du selten mal abwarten musst, bevor du weiterarbeiten kannst.

Die CPU-Kühlung finde ich übertrieben. Selbst ein 40€-Luftkühler ist schon extrem leise. Oder soll der PC wirklich so leise sein, dass man nicht mal merkt, dass er an ist? Auch da muss es dann nicht unbedingt eine 160€-Kühlung sein, selbst falls du übertakten willst. Beim RAM hat der Ryzen manchmal Probleme mit RAM, das einen sehr hohen Takt hat, so dass man den hohen Takt gar nicht nutzen kann. Da kann es sinnvoller sein, RAM mit "nur" 2666MHz zu nehmen, aber auf eine andere Sache zu achten: dass der "Dual Rank" hat. Bei gleichem Takt läuft so ein RAM bei Ryzen schneller als "Single Rank". 

Windows: brauchst du wirklich die Pro-Version? Wenn du nicht genau weißt, ob du sie wirklich brauchst, dann brauchst Du sie definitiv NICHT  

Netzteil: VIEL zu viel. Selbst wenn du eine High-End-Grafikkarte nimmst, reicht ein gutes 500W-Netzteil von Be Quiet dicke aus. Die Be Quiet-Modelle sind sehr effizient, da haben 400W-Modelle oft mehr effektiv Power als manch ein günstiges mit "600W", und so ein PC inkl. guter Grafikkarte braucht vielleicht in Leistungsspitzen 350W, mehr nicht. Ich würde das hier nehmen: https://www.caseking.de/be-quiet-pure-power-10-cm-80-plus-silber-netzteil-500-watt-nebe-169.html   und nicht denken,  dass du nach ein paar Jahren beim Strom draufzahlst, nur weil das Pure Power "nur" silber-Label hat, das Straight Power aber Gold. Denn gerade bei dem Bereich, den Dein PC hauptsächlich bei der Arbeit erreichen wird (nämlich eine eher geringe Auslastung), sind beide Netzteile nur 1% auseinander, was die Effizienz angeht. D.h. das teurere verbraucht, wenn der PC 100W braucht, ca 110W, das günstigere 112W. Das wären bei 12h "PC an" pro Tag und 30 Cent Strompreis kein Euro pro Jahr  

SSD: mit einer Crucial MX500 wärst du günstiger unterwegs, das ist auch eine sehr gute und bewährte SSD.


----------



## Phlelorena (22. Februar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Um welche Spiele geht es denn? Davon hängt es ab, welche Grafikkarte man empfehlen würde.
> 
> 
> Bei der CPU hast du schon eine gute Wahl getroffen, wobei ich meine, dass du keinen Unterschied zu einem Ryzen 7 1700X merken würdest, der 50-60€ weniger kostet. Die 0,2GHz sind grad mal ca 5% Differenz, das heißt falls du mal was "renderst", sind es zB 54 statt 60 Sekunden Dauer, oder wenn du einen Filtereffekt anwendest, der mit dem 1700X zB 3,0 Sekunden dauert, bis Photoshop in angewendet hat, wären es mit dem 1800X halt 2,8 Sekunden.
> ...




Erstmal danke für deine ausführliche Antwort, das hat schonmal viel geholfen, hab gleich mal den Warenkorb aktualisiert:  https://www.caseking.de/save-cart/c0cf0b07d0ed34c3c7e2
das "krasseste" was ich spiele ist witcher 3, ansonsten auch viel in richtung RPGs

Bei der Kühlung muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen dass ich die genommen habe, weil die ziemlich cool aussieht. Dass die so übertrieben ist war mir nicht bewusst  Kannst du da was empfehlen? Wasserkühlung find ich schon ganz cool, aber wenns eh zu viel ist dann kann auch ne luftkühlung rein.

RAM hab ich jetzt 2666MHz genommen, weiß leider nicht wo ich sehe ob die Dual Rank hat. Macht das einen großen Unterschied?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2018)

Phlelorena schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für deine ausführliche Antwort, das hat schonmal viel geholfen, hab gleich mal den Warenkorb aktualisiert:  https://www.caseking.de/save-cart/c0cf0b07d0ed34c3c7e2
> das "krasseste" was ich spiele ist witcher 3, ansonsten auch viel in richtung RPGs


 also, da wäre eine GTX 1060 mit 6GB völlig ausreichend, ansonsten eine GTX 1070. Allerdings hast du nen echt doofen Zeitpunkt: Durch "Miner" (hat mit Cryptowährungen zu tun) kosten Grafikkarten viel mehr als noch Anfang des Jahres. Eine GTX 1060 mit 6GB in der Regel nicht unter 350-370€, die kostete vor ein paar Wochen 250€. zB diese hier https://www.caseking.de/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-1060-oc-windforce-2x-6144-mb-gddr5-gcgb-154.html

Eine GTX 1070 mind 550€, die war vorher für 400€ zu haben...  hier wäre eine - für aktuelle Verhältnisse - rel. günstige bei Caseking:  https://www.caseking.de/inno3d-geforce-gtx-1070-ichill-x4-8192-mb-gddr5-gci3-090.html#tech_specs


Du hast aber ne Kleinigkeit falsch gewählt: du hast den Ryzen 7 1700, nicht den 1700X - hier wäre der richtige: https://www.caseking.de/amd-ryzen-7-1700x-3-4-ghz-summit-ridge-sockel-am4-boxed-hpam-117.html  der kostet irrsinnigerweise sogar weniger als der 1700, vlt. verkauft Caseking wenig 1700 "nicht-X"-Modelle, so dass die Einkaufspreise der auf Lager liegenden 1700er höher war als der Einkaufspreis der 1700X-CPUs...?





> Bei der Kühlung muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen dass ich die genommen habe, weil die ziemlich cool aussieht. Dass die so übertrieben ist war mir nicht bewusst  Kannst du da was empfehlen? Wasserkühlung find ich schon ganz cool, aber wenns eh zu viel ist dann kann auch ne luftkühlung rein.


 du kannst ja ruhig eine WaKü nehmen, aber eine etwas günstigere - zb die hier, sind halt 2x 120mm Lüfter und nicht 2x 140mm https://www.caseking.de/arctic-liquid-freezer-cpu-komplett-wasserkuehlung-240mm-wase-285.html



> RAM hab ich jetzt 2666MHz genommen, weiß leider nicht wo ich sehe ob die Dual Rank hat. Macht das einen großen Unterschied?


 bei Ryzen durchaus - das steht oft nicht dabei. Wenn er weiß sein soll, finde ich bei Caseking keinen, der SICHER Dual Rank ist. Bei Amazon gäb es einen: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01MUEUZ0F?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF


Windows ist bei caseking übrigens nicht grad günstig, und du kannst an sich auch eine Version ohne Stick nehmen und Dir Windows bei Microsoft runterladen und den Produktkey beim installieren eingeben,


----------



## Loosa (23. Februar 2018)

Für Photoshop braucht man (zum Glück) nicht mehr wirklich die immens krasse Grafikkarte. Das Echtzeiteffekte damit möglich sind ist nett, aber Sachen wie Liquify habe ich noch niemals gebraucht.

Guter Zocker Rechner ist definitiv auch sehr brauchbar für Adobe. Und bei Zocker Hardware vertraue ich auf Herb. Hab die letzten Jahre professionell sicher ein halbes dutzend PCs nach seinen Empfehlungen gebaut. 
Im Zweifelsfall, für echt umfangreiche Bilder, etwas mehr RAM. Aber 16 GB reicht eigentlich volle.

Falls du beim PC etwas sparen kannst, ein gutes Grafiktablett von Wacom wäre IMO eine viel wichtigere Investition. Könnte nicht mehr ohne arbeiten. Zum Zocken aber völlig ungeeignet.


----------



## Phlelorena (23. Februar 2018)

Das mit den preisen hab ich auch schon mitbekommen, da würde ich dann eventuell warten bis sich das ganze vielleicht ein bisschen beruhigt hat...
Aber ich merk mir die schonmal vor, vielen dank!

Die CPU hab ich auch verbessert, danke für den Hinweis!

Also bei Microsoft kostet windows ein bisschen mehr, selbst als download.


----------



## Phlelorena (23. Februar 2018)

Danke dafür, ich schau mir das mal an 



Loosa schrieb:


> Falls du beim PC etwas sparen kannst, ein gutes Grafiktablett von Wacom wäre IMO eine viel wichtigere Investition.



Ich arbeite schon seit ein paar Jahren mit einem Cintiq ;D


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2018)

Phlelorena schrieb:


> Das mit den preisen hab ich auch schon mitbekommen, da würde ich dann eventuell warten bis sich das ganze vielleicht ein bisschen beruhigt hat...


 hast du denn eine alte Karte zum Überbrücken? Denn die Ryzen-CPUs haben keine Grafikeinheit, d.h. ohne Grafikkarte hast du kein Bild.



> Also bei Microsoft kostet windows ein bisschen mehr, selbst als download.


 Du kannst Windows ganz woanders für 90-100€ bekommen, bei eBay reine Lizenzkeys sogar für 20-30€, und bei Microsoft wiederum gibt es ein Tool, mit dem sich jeder auch ohne Key Windows runterladen kann, entweder um einen USB-Stick zur Installation vorzubereiten oder eine DVD zu brennen. Erst zum Aktivieren brauchst Du den Key, und theoretisch könntest Du auf diese Art Windows ich glaub 2 Wochen ohne Key einfach testen.


----------



## Phlelorena (23. Februar 2018)

Ich kann erstmal meine jetzige nehmen, das wäre kein Problem. 

Danke für den tipp mit windows, da wurde mir grad auch schon geholfen.

Ich denke das sieht soweit ganz gut aus, riesiges dankeschön für die nette Hilfe, freut mich wirklich!


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2018)

Phlelorena schrieb:


> Ich kann erstmal meine jetzige nehmen, das wäre kein Problem.
> 
> Danke für den tipp mit windows, da wurde mir grad auch schon geholfen.
> 
> Ich denke das sieht soweit ganz gut aus, riesiges dankeschön für die nette Hilfe, freut mich wirklich!


  Du kannst es ja mit einem Werk fürs Forum danken, das du mit dem neuen PC dann hochlädst


----------



## xCJay (26. Februar 2018)

Bitte auf gar keinen Fall Ryzen für Adobe Programme kaufen. Die sind dort abgrundtief schlecht. Adobe Programme (abseits von Primere Pro) nutzen kaum Kerne, wollen dafür aber Takt und IPC. Beides kann Ryzen nicht liefern. 
Da wäre nen 8700K mit OC viel viel besser. Sogar nen 8600K mit OC reicht da eigentlich. Siehe Benchmarks hier:

https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/a...aby-Lake-X-Broadwell-E-Kaby-Lake-Ryzen-7-976/


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2018)

xCJay schrieb:


> Bitte auf gar keinen Fall Ryzen für Adobe Programme kaufen. Die sind dort abgrundtief schlecht. Adobe Programme (abseits von Primere Pro) nutzen kaum Kerne, wollen dafür aber Takt und IPC. Beides kann Ryzen nicht liefern.
> Da wäre nen 8700K mit OC viel viel besser. Sogar nen 8600K mit OC reicht da eigentlich. Siehe Benchmarks hier:
> 
> https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/a...aby-Lake-X-Broadwell-E-Kaby-Lake-Ryzen-7-976/


  Da stehen jetzt ein Haufen Werte, aber wo sind die Ryzen denn "angrund tief schlecht" ? Bei der grafischen Tabelle ist ein 1700X nur wenige Prozent unter einem i7-7700K - dein Comment hört sich so an, als brächten die nur halb so viel Leistung ^^  Und da ja hier mehrere Programme gleichzeitig offen sein sollen, würde ich eher den Ryzen nehmen ^^


----------



## xCJay (27. Februar 2018)

https://imgur.com/a/0z3Oa

84,45% gegen 113,7%
95,4% gegen 108,5%
100% gegen 118,8%

Der Ryzen ist ca. 20% langsamer. Das ist enorm. Vor allem da er genau so viel wie nen 8700K kostet. 
Und der hat auch 12 Threads. Da zieht das parallel Argument nicht. 
Ryzen ist in Adobe Programmen einfach absolut nicht zu empfehlen. Es ist ja nichtmal günstiger.  Die Empfehlung des Ryzen war hier einfach nur komplett falsch und unangebracht. Der TE hat nun definitiv nicht den optimalen PC und einiges an Leistungspotential verschenkt.

Das Fazit trifft es sehr gut:

"Photoshop isn't the best at using a lot of CPU cores, so it is no surprise that the new Coffee Lake 8th Gen CPUs are not massively faster than the previous generation. The Core i7 8700K is still a very decent 9-14% faster than the Core i7 7700K, but it isn't 50% faster as some might have expected from the 50% increase in core count. Both Intel and AMD are simply hitting a wall of how fast they can make an individual CPU core run and while more cores can help, many applications are not optimized to use more than a handful of cores. Luckily, Photoshop is able to utilize the increased core count of these CPUs to at least some degree so we are still able to see a respectable increase in performance.

While a 9-14% performance increase may not seem terribly exciting, this is actually a bit more of a gain than we've come to expect from a new CPU line. In fact, this easily makes the Core i7 8700K the fastest CPU currently available for Photoshop in every task we tested. In the past, the Core i7 7700K was our go-to recommendation even though doing a photomerge (panorama) was actually faster on some of the Intel X-series CPUs. Thanks in large part to the increases core count, we can now positively state that the Core i7-8700K is the best CPU you can buy for Photoshop regardless of your workflow."


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2018)

xCJay schrieb:


> https://imgur.com/a/0z3Oa
> 
> 84,45% gegen 113,7%
> 95,4% gegen 108,5%
> ...


 Naja, ich sehe das anders, zumal es ja nicht NUR um Adobe geht und offenbar um Funktionen geht, bei denen man die Unterschiede eh nicht merkt. Ob etwas dann 1,2 oder 1,0 Sekunden ist gekotzt wie geschissen. Und "abgrundtief schlecht" stimmt auch nicht, da übertreibst du echt maßlos oder hast sehr komische Ansichten. 

Es war zudem keine "Empfehlung" von mir, sondern er bzw sie hatte die CPU ja selber schon ausgewählt. Im Gegenteil: ich hatte den 1700X empfohlen, da der Unterschied zum 1800X gering ist (wie man ja in der Grafik auch sieht) und man Geld spart.


----------



## xCJay (27. Februar 2018)

Welche anderen Programme nutzt der TE denn? Ich lese im Post nur Adobe Programme. 
Und der Export dauert ja nicht nur 1min zum Beispiel  Dazu summiert sich das. Wenn man 20 Filter die jeweils 5sec dauern nutzt, kommt da Einiges zusammen. 

Es gibt keinen Punkt wo ein Ryzen besser ist. Überhaupt keinen. Jetzt ist das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen, aber beim nächsten Mal in keinem Fall Ryzen empfehlen, wenn es darum geht.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2018)

xCJay schrieb:


> Welche anderen Programme nutzt der TE denn? Ich lese im Post nur Adobe Programme.
> Und der Export dauert ja nicht nur 1min zum Beispiel  Dazu summiert sich das. Wenn man 20 Filter die jeweils 5sec dauern nutzt, kommt da Einiges zusammen.


 da ist an sich von "Zeichnen" die Rede - braucht man da Filter&co, die sich beim Export summieren? 



> Es gibt keinen Punkt wo ein Ryzen besser ist. Überhaupt keinen.


 Bei Adobe scheinbar nicht, aber im Alltag finde ich, dass der 1700X trotzdem ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hat, so dass Phlelorena sicher nicht unzufrieden sein sind. Und das der "nicht besser" ist heißt ja noch lange nicht, dass der Ryzen "abgrundtief schlecht" ist - über diese Formulierung komm ich immer noch nicht hinwegsehen... ein AMD A6 wäre vlt "abgrundtief schlecht", aber doch nicht ein 1700X oder 1800X  ^^ 



> Jetzt ist das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen, aber beim nächsten Mal in keinem Fall Ryzen empfehlen, wenn es darum geht.


 Das kommt drauf an. Bei geringerem Budget würde ich trotzdem dann einen 1600 oder 1600X empfehlen plus günstiges Mainboard, weil ich von den nur 6 Threads eines i5 auf Dauer nichts halte.   und für einen, der nicht spielen will, nen 2400G, da der eine IGP hat.


----------



## xCJay (27. Februar 2018)

> aber im Alltag finde ich, dass der 1700X trotzdem ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hat


Für den "Alltag" reicht auch nen 50€ Pentium. Das schafft so ziemlich jede CPU



> Das kommt drauf an. Bei geringerem Budget würde ich trotzdem dann einen 1600 oder 1600X empfehlen plus günstiges Mainboard, weil ich von den nur 6 Threads eines i5 auf Dauer nichts halte.


In den Programmen die der TE nutzt ist die CPU viel schlechter, aber ich empfehle sie trotzdem weil ich den i5 blöd finde.
Was ist das denn für nen sinnloses Argument? Mir scheint nicht so als würde Adobe jetzt demnächst nen Update herausbringen in dem sie alle ihre Programme komplett umschreiben, damit direkt mal 20 Threads genutzt werden. Ich muss dem TE doch das Beste für seine Anforderungen empfehlen und nicht irgendwas weil die CPU in anderen Workloads die der TE gar nicht nutzt schneller ist.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2018)

xCJay schrieb:


> In den Programmen die der TE nutzt ist die CPU viel schlechter


 Höh? ich schrieb von einem anderen Fall mit geringerem Budget, bitte mal genauer lesen... 



> aber ich empfehle sie trotzdem weil ich den i5 blöd finde.


 mir geht es dabei darum, wenn mehrere Programme gleichzeitig nutzen will ,und um die Zukunft, wo sicher das "Mehr" an Threads eher mal genutzt werden wird, UND den Fall "geringeres Budget". Und ich finde den i5 nicht "blöd" , wie kommst du auf so einen Unsinn? ^^  Ich schreibe immer wieder Nutzern, die in dem Preisbereich unterwegs sind, wo man zwischen einem i5-Coffee Lake oder Ryzen 5 schwankt, dass der i5 stärker ist, der Ryzen aber im Paket ein gutes Stück günstiger und zudem den Vorteil der größeren Threadzahl hat, da ich das Angebot an Threads auf lange Sicht für einen Vorteil halte. Was der Nutzer dann am Ende kauft, überlasse ich ihm dann selbst. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Februar 2018)

Ich denke, wenn es um die Arbeit mit Photoshop oder Indesign geht ist dieser Leistungsvergleich in der Klasse sinnfrei. Wenn man einen alten Core 2 Quad hat, dann macht es vielleicht Sinn aber selbst dann sehe ich es kaum, wenn der Rest der Hardware identisch ist. Es geht hier ja um das Malen mit Zeichentablet, da macht der Rechner eh 99 Prozent der Zeit nichts.


----------

